# "I Love Little Girls" -- WTF!?



## DelfinoPie (Jul 12, 2008)

My mate posted this on my facebook saying "So that's what Mike [our mate] has been doing recently!"



 How did this even get released?


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jul 12, 2008)

...wtf?  That was fucking strange.


----------



## Naren (Jul 12, 2008)

I saw that video in another thread a while back and the exact thing I was wondering was "How did this video - let alone the song - get released?!"


----------



## cadenhead (Jul 12, 2008)

edit: drunk don't mind me


----------



## stuh84 (Jul 12, 2008)

Harking back to the days when paedophilia was a comical act, not punishable...........in other words.....

WTF


----------



## yevetz (Jul 12, 2008)

WTF!!?!?!?


----------



## Naren (Jul 12, 2008)

As a side note, the dude singing there is Danny Elfman, the infamous composer who wrote the Simpsons theme song, the soundtracks for most of Tim Burton's movies, Batman, all the Spiderman movies, The Nightmare Before Christmas, Charlie And The Chocolate Factory, Army Of Darkness, Mission: Impossible, Good Will Hunting, Men In Black, A Simple Plan, Tales From The Crypt, Batman: The Animated Series, and a ton more.

Kinda surprising, considering that dude's a pedophile. 

Danny Elfman - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 12, 2008)

I love Danny Elfman, but...


----------



## Suho (Jul 12, 2008)

Oh...
......My......
.....God!






Was that Lyle Lovett in the barber chair?! 

And I think I saw Jon Benet Ramsey too!

That was disturbing on so many levels, well.... it was DISTURBING!!!


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Jul 12, 2008)

No.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 12, 2008)

That's fucking Oingo Boingo. 

You kids today. They were pretty big back in the day. And the song isn't about 3-year olds.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 12, 2008)

That was the best song I've ever heard.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jul 12, 2008)

Suho said:


> And I think I saw Jon Benet Ramsey too!



This was out 10 years before she was born. 



The Dark Wolf said:


> That's fucking Oingo Boingo.
> 
> You kids today. They were pretty big back in the day. And the song isn't about 3-year olds.



Exactly. They're all _big_ little girls.

And I'd bang any of them in a heartbeat. 

This song, as well as Mr. Tinkertrain by Ozzy, make up my personal theme song.


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Jul 12, 2008)

This is the oddest thing I have ever seen


----------



## kristallin (Jul 12, 2008)

Oingo Boing FTMFW!


----------



## Vince (Jul 12, 2008)

Am I the youngest guy here that remembers Oingo Boingo? They fucking ruled.



"It's a dead man's party.... who could ask for more"


----------



## Suho (Jul 12, 2008)

Wait, don't run away, it's only ME!



But, um, seriously, I have been known to make statements that were mildly recognizable as sarcastic. You know, once or twice. 

I do remember Oingo Boingo, but come on, both these videos depict a rather odd looking member of society. (Perhaps?)

And it wasn't Jon Benet Ramsey, it was her mom. My bad.


----------



## Groff (Jul 12, 2008)

At the 31 second mark... Pause it....

MIDGET CHUCK NORRIS!


----------

